# Didn't think it would happen this season...



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

But it did! A hunting buddy doubled up Mother's Day morning. He shot his when it began attacking my flopping bird. It was your standard field setup. We were actually standing up to leave when I spotted mine at the field edge looking at our two decoys. He came in very slowly, and seemed timid and flustered. We were using a hen and a jake decoy. His head was turning beet red as he looked at the decoys. He eventually got within range and I took him. The other one ran out of the woodline towards mine, and began attacking. This is when my buddy shot his! Mine was 19 lbs., 7/8" spurs, 9" beard. The other was slightly larger, with a 10.5" beard.

Anyways, this hunt had a few firsts for me:

First "Urban" bird.
First succesful field hunt.
First time I've seen a turkey attack a flopping turkey.

The pictures I got weren't the best because I had to hurry in to work. All in all, it was a great day!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!! i'm still looking for my first bird...


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Way to hang in there! You deserved this one. The double was a real bonus.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks guys...i'm quite thankful!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Good job, working on my 2nd.I am getting tired.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to get it done. Nice bird. Your Dad had any luck?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I take it you got him north of jacks?

Congrats buddy! I still need to do some turkey hunting someday!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Bob. No, he hasn't been able to catch a break this season!

Andrew: I got him on the East side...friend's place.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

kyle great job buddy. happy for ya


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice job, ive heard tons of gobbling and even seen a few birds, but nothing close enough to shoot at.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Bird - Congratulations !


----------

